# changed grips



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

i changed my grip on my judge and i sure like it a lot better now.


----------



## dakota1911 (Jun 9, 2015)

Those look like they might work better.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

Good for you! Too many times people put up with factory grips and uncomfortable shooting vs. just changing the grips. 

I have two revolvers that I take seriously, both 357s for home defense & CCW, that have different grips. The others have factory or factory style to maintain 'the look'.


----------

